# new tank



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

hello,
I have a 55 gal.saltwater, wich I have had for about 6/7 months, and have a percula clown, two damsels, and a new algae blenny. 
My problem is my tank began to recieve multiple amounts of algae a day, the reason is my parents added uncleaned,dirty rocks in my tank without giving me notice. My tank began to grow algae like crazy, in four days the water went from clean and clear to foggy and dirty. I tried multiple water changes and nothing was working.
I am yet but a teen and so I strictly go by a small budget :wink: .I was not prepaired for this to happen(at least not yet)so I recieved a new small tank bare,(no filter,heater,ect.)in wich I transfered my fish in while I cleaned the tank,no soap, and filled it with water. I ask: how do I go by with a the two tanks. My main 55 gal. tank has fine fiji substrate and has the filter for its cycling process. The 10. gal. has gravel(new,cleaned) and my fish with power head,p.skimmer, and heater but no filter. I have heard from many that if you have a filter(by this i mean bio-filter) that has been in a sort of mature tank and still have live rock that remains unharmed you are able to quickly introduce your fish back into the main tank. Is this true? If not could you give me advice on what to do.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As you mentioned try keeping a little bit of home in the new tank. 

Water changes will help, large water changes frequently will help even more. A protein skimmer will help. Some sort of phosphate control might help. Emerald crabs eat hair algaes. Foxface fish like it as well. Tangs are an option but the foxface is better yet. If it's a nasty water condition a UV sterilizer might clear up the water.


----------

